# Ponying success! =D



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

Sadly I have none but cute story


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

That's a neat story. I don't have any of my own yet. But I've been wanting to saddle both of my horses up and pony one up the hills. I was thinking it would be good exercise for both of em at the same time. And I could just hop off one and jump on the other.

I think I'm gonna practice it in the fields first though cus my one horse, "my cousins horse", is kinda prancy too, so I've kinda been wondering how he would do.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

One year when I was still boarding, the horses got out, and went to through the neighborhood; I caught my boy relatively quickly, once he realized it was me, and not the crazy BO!Lol! Anyway, so I hopped on, and started to trail the other two, atleast making sure they didn't head toward the busy highway. They wouldn't let me close enough to catch them, so that was the least I could do. 

After spending over an hour in the rainy misty weather, the BO finally caught her two horses, and got on her older horse, and tried to pony her younger Morgan. She didn't keep the lead short enough for him to have to stay on one side, so he just kept switching sides, by going in front of or behind her...so she tied him up in the neighbor's yard, and rode her other horse home, meanwhile I stayed with the other horse. Well, when he untied himself, and I had to try to catch him again, I decided to just pony him home and be done with it. So I caught him up, finally, and climbed back up on my boy; I shortened up the lead, and we just did some circles (him on the inside) until he got a hang of staying w\ Pride and I. Then we did that again, with him on the outside of the circle...he caught on really quick, and so I started off back home. We all got home safely, before the owner even had a chance to get in her car. She was mildly peeved when she saw me riding up the road with him; she considered herself a great horse trainer, yet her older gelding didn't know how to do anything but 'basic' riding...


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

*yeah, i got no story, just thought id let ya'll know*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*I once half ponied PumpkinzMyBaby22's pony Pumpkin off Chinga, this was a real success accuring to before that they hated each other.*


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

When the weather is warmer I help my friend out by taking her horses to a field to graze during the day and I ride PJ and pony Sunday. It is pretty nice cause they are so well behaved.

Back in Oz, I would take the boys back to the paddock after a ride in just halters, usually ride Kai and pony Comanche along. They were so silly though, they would squash my leg, always have to be on top of each other!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I took my two out again the other day, and did the super collected canter again, and decided to let Ricci step out a little more, and Gracie started cantering to keep up. We got going at a pretty good clip. I slowed us down before Gracie got too playful about it, so it went really well. Again, I can't wait until I can start really working with Gracie more, and we can do more, longer trail rides. =D


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

When I was younger, our 3 mares got out of their pasture after a storm knocked a huge old oak tree over the fence.

They got into the HUGE cow pasture next door and my stepfather was so angry that he refused to help me round them up.

So I had to ride my little shetland pony through the field to go get them. 

Apparently cows do not like shelties... they chased us for a bit until I got off and started shooing them, the the herding thing kicked in and they all ran away.

After about an hour I found the girls, all with their big butts stuck in a cow feeder thingy.
So I had to get them out(thank goodness they were stuck, or I never would have caught them in the huge pasture on my little 12 hand pony), halter and lead them.
I knew if I hopped on one of them, they would all squish little Moonie, so I ended up ponying all three mares bareback off my sheltie across a huge field. 

They were cranky,having lost their new found freedom, and tried to crowd him, but funnily enough he kept them in line, if they got tooo close he would kick a couple of times and they got the drift. He seemed almost proud of himself as we made our way back across the field, it wa so cute, him leading all the big horses...

Then when we got back, he kicked my sister and that just made my day hehehe.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Honeysuga - That is a GREAT story. Love it!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I start my babies by ponying them off their mares. If the area opens up, I sometimes even turn them loose and let the babies run. They act almost like a hunting dog. Sniffing over there, then run back and go check out something over the other side. Short rides for 3-4 months olds. I especially like this for horses that i've just gelded, They need to get out and get some exercise and movement. 

Yearlings and two year olds, will go for longer and more difficult rides. Where they have to cross streams, blow down logs, cross extremely rocky areas. They learn to place their feet and not be afraid of natural obsticles.
Two year olds often wear a saddle, so they can feel the stirrups flapping and get used to the feel of the saddle in general. Three year olds wear the saddle and I'll throw a set of panniers over it and put a little weight in the panniers. On an over night camp out, they might carry 40-50 lbs of camp gear. You know a tent sleeping bag and some food. they are learning to balance a load over trail obsticles and they learn to spend the night highined in camp.

By time I start to realy ride them as 4 year olds. The horses are old pros at trail rides. and they just need to learn how to balance my bigger weight.

We frequently hunt deer and elk. The animals we shoot need to be packed off the mountains. So we lead pack horses to haul our camp into the mountains and too haul the game off the mountain. Since the horses have been ponied all their life, It's no big deal.










Even my daughters pony the pack horses.


----------

